# Class Questions {English&Western}



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

So I am going to be doing some very, very local shows (10 minute drive from my house) this spring/summer and will be going to fair. I just have some basic questions about the classes. I have ridden in shows before, but it was always in my dressage saldde, and this year it will be in my close contact. 


So for english eq. classes, are you supposed to half seat or full seat?
Im guessing that they like to see full seat, but will you get marked down for half seating?
What are the major things they look for in english eq. (I am 99.9% sure that I already know, but I want to make sure)?
What do they look for in english pleasure?

What do they look for in western eq. (stock seat)?
What do they look for in western pleasure?
What are things that will get me marked down?
I would love to see pictures or videos of near perfect rides, so I know what to look for/do. =]


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't think riding in half seat will help you because they want to see the line from your neck to your shoulder to your hip to your heel. I would sit full seat. In English Pleasure, I would think a nice long low frame. Sorry not much help


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are my answers:




So for english eq. classes, are you supposed to half seat or full seat? *Full seat*
Im guessing that they like to see full seat, but will you get marked down for half seating? *Absolutely. They want to see you riding effectively and with perfect posture.*
What are the major things they look for in english eq. (I am 99.9% sure that I already know, but I want to make sure)? *Heels down, sitting tall and straight, posting on the right diagonal, smooth and invisible transitions, making sure your horse is on the right lead, eyes up, quiet hands, etc.*
What do they look for in english pleasure? Is this the same as the Hunter classes? *Is the horse being judged more than you in this class? I'm not familar with it. If the horse is being judged more than you, then you want a longer rein. The horse should have smooth transitions and be on the correct lead. You want to be sure to post on the right diagonal even though you aren't being judged as much. You would ride in a half seat for this class. You want the judge to think "I would like to ride that horse".*


What do they look for in western eq. (stock seat)? *I can't answer this*
What do they look for in western pleasure? *I can't answer this*
What are things that will get me marked down? *I can't answer this*


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Full seat contact, A sitting trot in Eq is a Rising trot but you sit it, they want to see how well you can absorb the "shock". You will be docked for a Half Seat unless they specifically ask for it which they shouldn't. You could look up the USEF rules for Equitation so you can read the tests etc to better prepare yourself.

In Pleasure they are looking to see a horse on a longer rein (not a loose rein you still need contact) your horse should respond well, and softly and look like an overall pleasure to ride.


----------

